# Anyone tried a "Dog Silencer Pro"



## Jeffery

Has anyone here tried this product? http://www.ultimatebarkcontrol.com/ds_pro.htm?pk_campaign=Google-Merchant-Feed&gclid=CPryuePo-rQCFUxxQgodyV0AMQ#page=Main-Tab&pk_kwd=%7Bkeyword%7D
Two of my neighbors have large dogs that they leave outside all day while they are at work. The dogs are fenced in but the dogs constantly bark at me when I am working in my yard. Do you think this product would help? These are big vicious looking dogs, not the kind of dogs I could make friends with.


----------



## bluemoonluck

I had something similar at one point. IME initially some dogs will stop barking when it goes off, and some will :shrug: and keep right on going. After using it for a few weeks, the dogs all seemed to acclimate to the sound and they were right back to barking as usual.


----------



## Darren

This is my dog silencer. I don't shoot them, but the blast shuts them up. I've found some dogs afterwards will run if you go out side with a broom held correctly. Depending on the laws in your state, you may be able to do the same.


----------



## Keith

Do you live in the City or Country? Have you spoken with your neighbors?

We have a couple close by that breeds small dogs on a 5 acre lot. The noise got to be too much so we went over there and spoke with them. They were cordial and have been implementing things to reduce the noise.


----------



## WesleyDS

I have a similar thing in my house. My guy would bark at any animal it saw on tv,the knucklehead, until I got it. It didn't take but once or twice and he stopped barking. He will still grumble real low but refuses to bark. We turned it off and it took months for him to start barking again. So on it went and the barking stopped.


----------



## mekasmom

Jeffery said:


> Two of my neighbors have large dogs that they leave outside all day while they are at work. The dogs are fenced in but the dogs constantly bark at me when I am working in my yard. Do you think this product would help? These are big vicious looking dogs, not the kind of dogs I could make friends with.


I have used the bark boxes, but not that particular product. The bark boxes only work for dogs that are naturally timid. They don't work for dogs with more outgoing personalities because the high pitched squeal doesn't bother them so much.
If they were your dogs, I would suggest a bark collar. We had a pug that the bark collar worked wonders to stop the constant yapping. But since it is your neighbor's dogs......? I just know that the bark boxes do not work for all dogs. It just depends on their personality and if the sound scares them enough to make them stop.


----------



## Maura

You don't really have to make friends with them, just distract them. Go out there with a handful of kibble or treats. Toss three treats over the fence. If they ignore them and keep barking at you, back up four feet and try again. Once you have their attention, you can teach them to sit when they see you enter the yard. Keep treating. You are rewarding behavior you want instead of punishing behavior you don't want. At first, toss treats every few seconds, then go back into the house. When they show more self discipline, toss fewer treats over the fence with a longer duration. Over time, let them sit and wait five seconds longer for the treats, five seconds longer, etc. Until they will wait five minutes for their treat. Now, you are rewarding them for sitting patiently and quietly.


----------



## Jeffery

Interesting how an ad for a pet silencing product has shown up right below my original post.


----------



## bluemoonluck

Maura said:


> You don't really have to make friends with them, just distract them. Go out there with a handful of kibble or treats. Toss three treats over the fence.


I'd be very careful with feeding a dog anything unless you talk to the neighbors about it first and get their permission. First, if someone sees you tossing something over the fence to these dogs, they might think you're poisoning them, Second, the dogs may have food allergies or be on special diets for health reasons, and the treats you feed may not fit into their allowed diet.

We had a dog growing up who suddenly started putting on a bunch of weight for no reason. We decreased the amount we were feeding him, but his weight kept going up. After several trips to the vet, where we paid hundreds of dollars to run blood tests and have him completely checked out, the vet could find nothing wrong. Mom was talking to the neighbor one day about how the dog was getting to be really obese and we didn't know what we were doing wrong, the neighbor admitted that she was feeding him pork chops every day because she missed her old dog that had passed away and if she fed him, he'd stick around her house and play with her gre: So essentially we worried for no reason and spent hundreds on vet bills because a neighbor was feeding our dog on the sly


----------



## Otter

I'd be a lot less upset at the neighbor tossing a few kibbles then at the neighbor blasting a shotgun.
Why do some folks want to jump right to playing Hatfields and McCoys? You can't divorce your neighbors y'know.

Is there a reason we haven't spoken to these people, made friends, brought over some cookies? Being polite and neighborly goes a long way y'know. 
Heck, we live way out in the sticks and actually had to shoot a neighbor's dog in the act of eating one of our goats (not killing, just had her down and was tearing chunks off her). But we weren't jerks about it. We buried the dog for the neighbor, brought her some scented candles, all had a good cry together, she volunteered to pay the vet bill and would stop by to see how the goat was recovering.
And then for the last 3 years we've lived as friends, instead of being in armed camps, wary and suspicious of each other.


----------



## am1too

Jeffery said:


> Has anyone here tried this product? http://www.ultimatebarkcontrol.com/...FUxxQgodyV0AMQ#page=Main-Tab&pk_kwd={keyword}
> Two of my neighbors have large dogs that they leave outside all day while they are at work. The dogs are fenced in but the dogs constantly bark at me when I am working in my yard. Do you think this product would help? These are big vicious looking dogs, not the kind of dogs I could make friends with.


My dog silencer pro is attention. It quiets my dog like nothing else. We make a patrol after dark and I sleep in peace all night.


----------



## Joshie

I doubt there's anything you can do. I would talk with the neighbors. If that doesn't fix the problem I would call animal control. There are usually laws against barking over a certain number of hours.


----------



## beccachow

mekasmom said:


> I just know that the bark boxes do not work for all dogs. It just depends on their personality and if the sound scares them enough to make them stop.


 (Raises hand) Yup. I thought I had the perfect solution for Brandy's barking...worked for about 4 days, I was so happy. Then she ignored the thing and still barks. I am hoping the training sessions will give me a way to make her stop.


----------



## Rock

I stop at the store and get some 1 inch thick baloney slices, cube that up and put in a gal ziplock with some regular treats. Shake them up real good (the baloney is greasy and gets on the other stuff)
Youd be surprised how fast a dog gets into line when you got something good for them. They are most likely bored, see something and start entertaining themselves by barking at it/you.
I would not worry about the neighbors, maybe just give them a heads up to what and why your doing it. Ask the dogs names so you can call them by name when your doing it. Tell them you also look out for their stuff while your outside, so it is to their benifit that you be working in the yard!
Nobody wants dogs barking at them all day, nobody wants to be scared in their own yard of the local dogs and no dog owner wants to deal with animal control if there is another way.
Good luck


----------

